# PIEDS research assistance needed



## tgoldswo (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello,
I am an Assistant Professor at Bond University, Australia. I am seeking your assistance in relation to research we are currently conducting into the use of performance and image enhancing drugs (PIEDS). The purpose of the study is to measure PIEDS usage within the community and to better understand the perceived benefits/harms of PIEDs use, the type and severity of physical and psychological side effects which may be experienced by users, and the addiction potential or lack of addiction potential of PIEDS.
It is anticipated that the data collected during this study will assist us in understanding community awareness of the context, nature and extent of the licit and illicit usage of PIEDS. It is also hoped that the program can impart strategies aimed at maximising safety and minimising risks of illicit use of such substances.
The survey can be undertaken at the below web address where a full explanatory statement is available-surveymonkey.com/s/bondpiedstudy
I would like to post this message to your forum.
Terry Goldsworthy-


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 18, 2016)

Nice try, LEO...


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm natty AF


----------



## stonetag (Oct 18, 2016)

The UG is conducting a study on how to keep folks like you off our board.


----------



## BigJohnny (Oct 18, 2016)

Just creatine and cheese grits for me! Gains baby!


----------



## Joliver (Oct 18, 2016)

Tried to take your survey. Bad link.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 18, 2016)

stonetag said:


> The UG is conducting a study on how to keep folks like you off our board.



There are data gaps large enough to drive a truck thru. I actually don't mind these things when they come up.  My only beef is that they all come off as fishing expeditions. Let's gather all this info on negatives and then sort thru then to paint a picture.  Feels a little unscientific.  And I sure as shit won't trust it coming out of Australia.  If there is one country that's worse than the US with this it's them.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 18, 2016)

You guys remember Chankle right? He was awesome. 

CHANKLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DF (Oct 18, 2016)

Yea, probably not a good idea.

http://apps.bond.edu.au/staff/profile.asp?s_id=1645


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 18, 2016)

DF said:


> Yea, probably not a good idea.
> 
> http://apps.bond.edu.au/staff/profile.asp?s_id=1645



Right so like I said. This isn't scientific. It's a ****ing cop looking for job security.


----------



## ron1204 (Oct 18, 2016)

lol i dont even know what PIEDS are


----------



## Joliver (Oct 18, 2016)

Joliver said:


> Tried to take your survey. Bad link.





DF said:


> Yea, probably not a good idea.
> 
> http://apps.bond.edu.au/staff/profile.asp?s_id=1645



I feel so foolish. He lied to me!!!!

But the link still doesn't work. I was in a survey mood too....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 18, 2016)

ron1204 said:


> lol i dont even know what PIEDS are



They added image to the old performance enhancing drugs. But simply improving image with the use of the drugs the cost to benefit ratio is skewed.  It was "the mans" way of ****ing with the data.

Although FDA did just approve a drug to improve eyelash thickness in people with thin eyelashes.  And yes it has sides. Cost to benefit there????


----------



## ron1204 (Oct 18, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> They added image to the old performance enhancing drugs. But simply improving image with the use of the drugs the cost to benefit ratio is skewed.  It was "the mans" way of ****ing with the data.
> 
> Although FDA did just approve a drug to improve eyelash thickness in people with thin eyelashes.  And yes it has sides. Cost to benefit there????



Oh alright.. still seems a little weird but I get it.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Oct 18, 2016)

PIED actually stands for Porn Induced Erectile Dysfunction. Nice try though, professor.


----------

